# Simple setup question



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a small four door sedan and I am pondering a HLCD front stage setup with 10" midbass drivers mounted on the rear deck. I want to keep the front stage a two-way(HLCD's underdash, 10" midbass on rear deck) and I am currently researching compression drivers for ID CD Pro mini horn bodies that can be crossed low and extend +18khz. My substage will consist of two 12" subwoofers. I wil be using a MS-8 for processing.

I am not competing. My goal is to achieve a realistic soundstage.


Question: Will rear deck mounted midbass drivers work with the goal I have? Typically midbass drivers are mounted in the front door.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you goal is a realistic sound stage then that will not work. I would venture to say it will sound so bad that you will not want to play it, lol. 

if you dont have any midbasses up front, then all you will have is the horns. horns will play down to 800-1200 hz, but that is not gonna cut it. it will sound very tinny. if you can fit an 8" or 6.5" in the front doors, you would be better off. I wouldnt even do that 10" midbass in the rear at all, TBO. it will destroy your front imaging.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was really hoping to place the midbass drivers in the rear deck. The issue I have with 6.5's is low efficiency and 8" will probably be too big to mount behind the factory door card.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to have good SQ you would want the full size horns so you can get a lower crossover to the 10" in the rear. 

With a lot of work it can sound good but it will not be as good as having midbass in the front.

If you are after high output system for jamming and staging is of lower importance it will work great. If you are after a high end sound with good staging and imaging able to still play very loud you might be disapointed with 10" in the rear and would be better off with the right 6.5" driver in the front.

Eric


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a similar setup. You'll want a big EQ and a way to adjust phase to make it work. I don't have any experience with the MS-8, I know it's smart, but my guess is that it might have problems with this type of setup.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

x2 for midbass in doors to make it work.
Also i think the ms8 would not be the best choice.




Barney


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am glad I asked the question before I purchased equipment and ultimately failed.

After some more thought I think plan "B" might be better for me. By better I mean easier. I think a three-way front stage is the route I will be taking with more conventional dome/cone drivers.

Thanks again, your advice in unparalleled!


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Search for "mid bass arrays revisited" by Lycan for some extremely good info on midbass placement and solutions to mid bass integration in a vehicle.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

funkalicious said:


> Search for "mid bass arrays revisited" by Lycan for some extremely good info on midbass placement and solutions to mid bass integration in a vehicle.


Thank you funkalicious


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> Search for "mid bass arrays revisited" by Lycan for some extremely good info on midbass placement and solutions to mid bass integration in a vehicle.


An advance tuner can pull it off but an advance tuner still needs some for of midbass upfront - only having the rear mounted ones playing reinforcements... 

Kelvin


----------

